# Can I access my NAS with Windows Explorer?



## Kylepdalton

You should be able to see it in Explorer under network on the left. You can also map it as a network drive to make life easier. At the top of explorer click Map Network Drive and a wizard will help you set it up. Just make sure your network settings allow for network discovery. You may have to uninstall the DSM software. I've never used that but if it is like some of the others all it basically is handling is file permissions and shares.


----------



## appleg33k85

It has iSCSI, SSH, FTP and CIFS sharing, you can easily set it up to access as a network drive, just have to set it up properly


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> You should be able to see it in Explorer under network on the left. You can also map it as a network drive to make life easier. At the top of explorer click Map Network Drive and a wizard will help you set it up. Just make sure your network settings allow for network discovery. You may have to uninstall the DSM software. I've never used that but if it is like some of the others all it basically is handling is file permissions and shares.


Well that's more like it. But I can't see it? All I see is my router (LinksysE3000) and something else (ZyXEL APS). Not the DS112+. How do I uninstall the DSM software?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> It has iSCSI, SSH, FTP and CIFS sharing, you can easily set it up to access as a network drive, just have to set it up properly


Great. How do i set it up properly? Sorry, I'm completely new to this...


----------



## /Ben

Ok, I managed to restore the DS112+ to fdactort settings. The HDD has been formatted and DSM software removed. Thank god.

Now the STATUS LED is blinking, which means it has no software installed. I'm guessing it NEEDS that ridiculous DSM/Plex software?


----------



## Oedipus

DSM is the NAS' operating system. The NAS is about as useful without it as your computer is without Windows installed.

You also have to remember that the Synology is not an external hard drive per se. It is a NAS, and that brings with it some complications in return for a lot more features. I have quite a few DS412s and 411s out in the field, so I can tell you that you need to use DSM to create the folders/permissions structure, but after that you can browse to the NAS in explorer and even do mapped drives to those folders if you want.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oedipus*
> 
> DSM is the NAS' operating system. The NAS is about as useful without it as your computer is without Windows installed.
> 
> You also have to remember that the Synology is not an external hard drive per se. It is a NAS, and that brings with it some complications in return for a lot more features. I have quite a few DS412s and 411s out in the field, so I can tell you that you need to use DSM to create the folders/permissions structure, but after that you can browse to the NAS in explorer and even do mapped drives to those folders if you want.


I see. So I can install the DSM from Synology, and then select it in Windows Explorer? I've heared Plex is much faster than the DSM, true?


----------



## Oedipus

This is all explained in the manual, but:

Install DSM > go to web management IP address and log in > change the ip address to the desired static IP > log in again at new IP > create shared folders and permissions structure, if necessary > browse to \\ipaddressofnas on your computer(s) and make sure your shared folders are there.

I don't know what Plex has to do with anything.


----------



## spice003

you map your NAS folder in plex then plex will access to the folders and it will stream straight from your NAS to what ever device.

also if your trying to run plex server on NAS http://wiki.plexapp.com/index.php/FAQ:_Plex_Media_Server_and_NAS


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oedipus*
> 
> This is all explained in the manual, but:
> 
> Install DSM > go to web management IP address and log in > change the ip address to the desired static IP > log in again at new IP > create shared folders and permissions structure, if necessary > browse to \\ipaddressofnas on your computer(s) and make sure your shared folders are there.
> 
> I don't know what Plex has to do with anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> you map your NAS folder in plex then plex will access to the folders and it will stream straight from your NAS to what ever device.
> 
> also if your trying to run plex server on NAS http://wiki.plexapp.com/index.php/FAQ:_Plex_Media_Server_and_NAS


I think I already mapped it in Windows. But I can only access the "public" folder. And I can only access the "music", "photo" and "video" folders created by an App within the NAS?

I would just like to add my own Music, Photo and Video folders to the root of the device and beable to view them with Windows Explorer/PS3... Is that so hard?


----------

